# new race rig is done (lots of pics)



## quantum pro (Mar 1, 2005)

Just finished the bar wrap tonight.
She comes in at 16.68lbs, after I swap the saddle she'll probably jump to 16.75lbs













































































































Spec:
52cm Tricross S-Works frame
Richey Carbon Cross fork
Avid Ti 8 cantis 
Mavic ES wheels (taken from my road bike, will be swapping them out for the tubular version soon)
Bontrager x-lite cranks 
FSA carbon ring
N-gear chain guard
Dura-Ace R-shifter,classic DA left brake lever,DA RD, DA 12-27 cassette
DA 41T ring
Easton EC70 stem 
Easton EC90 post
Specialized Toupe saddle
Specialized Carbon SL handlebar
Fizik bar wrap
SRAM HP 9speed chain
Specialized Houfellizer tires (freebies)
XTR cabling
Eggbeater Triple Ti pedals


----------



## g-land (Feb 21, 2003)

*Nice*

Now you just have to get her dirty and ride her hard and long.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nice*

Friggin sweet man....nice ride...


----------



## quantum pro (Mar 1, 2005)

physasst said:


> Friggin sweet man....nice ride...


Thanks! Please edit your post and remove the links to all the photos from the quote.
It'll save my bandwidth.

b


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Sweet bike. Sweet pics.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Be careful with the wt.*

I had a friend build a super light cross bike. He weighs about 140 and managed to break a set of carbon bars, carbon seatpost and the carbon rails on his saddle. While it's great to have a super light bike, and your's is very beautifu, but if you can't finish a race because of broken components the lightness doesn't matter. 

Do you plan on getting a set of tubulars? That would really lighten it up!


----------



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

Great bike and awesome pics!

quick question - what camera are you using? I have an old Canon IXUS 330 and I can NEVER take quality pics like that. It is a 2.2MB. Should I be looking at a new one so that I can take as good pictures?


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

fisherman said:


> Great bike and awesome pics!
> 
> quick question - what camera are you using? I have an old Canon IXUS 330 and I can NEVER take quality pics like that. It is a 2.2MB. Should I be looking at a new one so that I can take as good pictures?


yes, you should be looking at my fuji s602 that i will sell you.
haha.


----------



## quantum pro (Mar 1, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> I had a friend build a super light cross bike. He weighs about 140 and managed to break a set of carbon bars, carbon seatpost and the carbon rails on his saddle. While it's great to have a super light bike, and your's is very beautifu, but if you can't finish a race because of broken components the lightness doesn't matter.
> 
> Do you plan on getting a set of tubulars? That would really lighten it up!


Thanks! Do you know the brand of carbon components your friend was using?
The only carbon part that is questionable is the seatpost since it's not a monocoque design like the EC90 zero setback. Once I take her on a few practice runs I'll know more on how the post will hold up to bike mounts (both smooth and messy attempts)

Oh...and the Fork...It's very light...430g after it was cut. I wonder how it will hold up to the abuse of cross? I feels plenty stiff, stiffer than the stock Sworks fork (doing the press the fork legs together test, not sure if that has any validity to a forks' stiffness)

I've been using the easton EC90 flat hbars on my xc rig for 2 years and they've held up amazing well considering the abuse I've given them. Hopefully Specialized FACT carbon is just as strong. The bar felt as stiff if not stiffer then the easton ec90 equipe bar I was going to get but I chose the Specialized for its shallower reach and better drop.

Yes I plan on going tubular. I'm not 100% on the wheelset but right now I'm looking at the Mavic ES tubluar version. I love the ES clincher that I stolve from my road bike. The ES wheelset is very stiff and the hubs spin so effortlessly.


----------



## quantum pro (Mar 1, 2005)

fisherman said:


> Great bike and awesome pics!
> 
> quick question - what camera are you using? I have an old Canon IXUS 330 and I can NEVER take quality pics like that. It is a 2.2MB. Should I be looking at a new one so that I can take as good pictures?


Thanks but these shots were "quickies" down in my basement with just 1 flash.
I use a Canon 1D. It's a 4.4MP Pro body that is now replaced with the 1D Mark2n
it's a sports photog body. 
The quality of shots depends on 3 things:
1. The Camera's sensor. having a 100Googolpixel camera doesn't mean squat if the quality of the sensor is subpar. Think pixel quality not quantity.
2. The Lens. Think of it as driving a sports car with crappy tires..the tires are your contact point to the road...Even great tires can make a mediocre car feel better.
3. The person behind the eyepiece...you!


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Gorgeous bike & beautiful pics!


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

arctic hawk said:


> Gorgeous bike & beautiful pics!


I forgot you were in Montreal, I just spent the last week there (well 5 days) took my winterbike up and down old Montreal and University ave area. Hit Mount Royal geez 8-10 times over 3 days, great climb gotta come back in summer for a proper assault on that one.

When did the use of car turm signals and looking before a lane change become optional in QC !


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there were more than 5 CF seatposts broke*

in our series this season. 2 in one day (different class races). don't let what works on your mtb misguide you. a flat CF MTB bar gets most of the vertical load absorbed by the shock. so all the vertical stress put on the bar from jarring is greatly reduced. On a cx bike with a rigid front end and usually wider bars all the vertical loads are going right to the bar/stem connection. I always here guys using the cf MTB bar comparison and unless your front end is rigid is apples and oranges.sweet bike. beautifulpix, well done. but if that ride is headed to serious O/R abuse you may wanna swap those out. your rig will still be under 18 lbs


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Things he broke..*

it was a campy seatpost and easton bar, the seat was a Fizik. I had another friend break a set of FSA bars.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*having destroyed so many wheels*

in my short cx career can't imagine running a $1000 plus set of hoops. having tore a spoke right through the rim wall on a K it makes me nervous seeing them in cx, but it's a small bike so I'm assuming he's light. but why use a radially spoked wheel in cx? vertically stiff so shock is more greatly transmitted but laterally soft so prone to tweaking.
I don't get that one. was funny Excel makes a wheelset called the swiss threat Hugi 240 Hubs, 32 spoke 3x DT spokes to DT semi aero rim. around 600 bucks easily repairable, replaceable and lighter than most fancy hoop sets out there.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> in my short cx career can't imagine running a $1000 plus set of hoops. having tore a spoke right through the rim wall on a K it makes me nervous seeing them in cx, but it's a small bike so I'm assuming he's light. but why use a radially spoked wheel in cx? vertically stiff so shock is more greatly transmitted but laterally soft so prone to tweaking.
> I don't get that one. was funny Excel makes a wheelset called the swiss threat Hugi 240 Hubs, 32 spoke 3x DT spokes to DT semi aero rim. around 600 bucks easily repairable, replaceable and lighter than most fancy hoop sets out there.



sweet bike. whats the msrp on the frame only? Love the red/black combo.

j


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

You're planning on racing that thing in the mud?

What's wrong with you!


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> in my short cx career can't imagine running a $1000 plus set of hoops. having tore a spoke right through the rim wall on a K it makes me nervous seeing them in cx, but it's a small bike so I'm assuming he's light. but why use a radially spoked wheel in cx? vertically stiff so shock is more greatly transmitted but laterally soft so prone to tweaking.


Weve been through this one a bunch of times - K's have stood the test of time for their ability to take abuse, anyone sub say 200lbs ? as a guess and is not a monster on gear should be fine -I'm very hard on wheels and after riding my cx on gnarly mtb trails they have NEVER needed to be trued even after several gut wrenching "DING" sounds from the rear wheel and I cant say that for any and I mean any other wheelset. No signs of cracks around eyelets or usual fatigue points etc and not one damaged spoke. Is this due to superior engineering or high spoke tension I dont know - but they plain ol work.

Heavy riders like yourself will (and you know ooh too well) crush any wheelset given the right combo of speed and force. It all comes down to how much cash youre willing to throw into your cx rigs. They are as good a choice as any. As said before we both have 2 sets of K's and theirs no way either of us payed full tilt for either set so good deals are out there.
Given the choice I would get used K's over say D/A hub laced to a high end tubbie rim and tub K's can be found cheap as no one wants them  hub seals are way better than D/A or Ultegra etc too.
The reason for radial spoking is same as for crits, minimal deflection when hitting corners hard, any deflection when railing around a slippy offcamber on a 30psi tub is going to throw off a good bike handler and thats never good. (if ones handling skills are sub par well spoke pattern is a non issue) I notice a difference when training on D/A 32 spoke laced to DT Rev's (1550g wheel set) then racing on K's.

I still use 32's when faced with a jungle cross course but then I dont mind if I whack one on a bad bunnyhop etc, makes me cringe to see Wells etc hop 16" boards on Reynold carbons :-(


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well we agree*

as like I said before,I saw my friend crash head on into a curb and his K was fine.
tome the biggest issue is,if it is damaged how long and how much it takes to repair.

as far as hub seals, I prefer less sealed hubs. I prefer ease of rebuildability vs watertightness. I just assume water is getting in. My concern is getting it out.

as for crits, most crit guys I know run 2 or 3x. Radial spoked wheel may lack some deflection but it'll bow under hard cornering which pushes you wider in a corner. I can push my regular wheels in corners way harder than my K's.

anyhow your cringe at wells on on Reynolds (though he gets his free) is equal to mine seeing lower level guys on K's. we must just have different fun funds.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> as for crits, most crit guys I know run 2 or 3x. Radial spoked wheel may lack some deflection but it'll bow under hard cornering which pushes you wider in a corner. I can push my regular wheels in corners way harder than my K's.
> 
> anyhow your cringe at wells on on Reynolds (though he gets his free) is equal to mine seeing lower level guys on K's. we must just have different fun funds.


Years ago crit guys would ride "overbuilt" 3 x to avoid bowing but now deep section vertically and laterally strong rims rule the roost also the improving rolling ability is a big bonus for crit boys. Maybe my lack of weight does not allow wheels to bow, but I certainly push them hard enough to rub brake pads at times!

I have said before that K's worry me for cross simply because I cannot afford to blow them up. I stopped racing mine even though they had proven more than worthy of the task, but I have 3 sets of $150 tubs for smashing into barriers. That was 2 seasons ago when they ran $500US used now if I buy cx wheels I will for sure hunt K tubies.

You say lower level in ability, but some of these guys could probably support their own pro team when it comes to funds!! Ridley X-nights, Zipps, 3 x colnagos built with record - the list goes on. An $800 wheelset is considered cheap by some, looking at weight weenies makes me laugh at times, that guys can afford to throw away carbon record cranks when Schmolke comes out with one 50g lighter. Their money not mine - thats fine.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*as long as they call me*

after they find cross isn't their bag and sell me their hi zoot stuff for pennies on the dollar.
I love these guys,usually a great supplier of barely used,really nice stuff.

yeah we had a guy this year on a top level Ridley Supercross, CF wheels, zoot all the way around. He was getting lapped by guys on frankenbikes.

if you are pushing til brake rub, you are getting some bow. which will draw a wider arc in a turn.you'll get 'push'.

agree about replacement. when I blew mine it was $170 and 2 months. way too long for a 'race wheel'


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

dreww said:


> I forgot you were in Montreal, I just spent the last week there (well 5 days) took my winterbike up and down old Montreal and University ave area. Hit Mount Royal geez 8-10 times over 3 days, great climb gotta come back in summer for a proper assault on that one.
> 
> When did the use of car turm signals and looking before a lane change become optional in QC !


The use of turn signals became optional when everyone wanted to become Jacques Villeneuve during the height of his F1 career. Since then, driving skills are pretty much like his career as well, down the tubes.

I have put my cross bike away fro the winter & look forward to the end of February when the bike comes out once again. I hope to meet you one day in spring/summer/fall. I am hoping to venture out to the USGP in Gloucester, MA this year!


----------



## cycloscott (Dec 16, 2002)

dreww said:


> I forgot you were in Montreal, I just spent the last week there (well 5 days) ...


Please tell me you stopped in at Schwartz's for a smoked meat sandwich. That's one of my first stops whenever I go back.



dreww said:


> When did the use of car turm signals and looking before a lane change become optional in QC !


Having grown up in upstate NY, west of Plattsburg and on a small lake full of summer residents, I can tell you that the Quebecois have NEVER used turn signals.


----------



## TOZOVR (May 19, 2005)

quantum pro said:


> Thanks but these shots were "quickies" down in my basement with just 1 flash.
> I use a Canon 1D. It's a 4.4MP Pro body that is now replaced with the 1D Mark2n
> it's a sports photog body.
> The quality of shots depends on 3 things:
> ...


Perfect response!!!


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

cycloscott said:


> Please tell me you stopped in at Schwartz's for a smoked meat sandwich. That's one of my first stops whenever I go back.


Hey there! If you ever feel the need for smoke meat from Schwartz, email me & I'll pop over & buy the air-mailable sealed packages & send you some 



cycloscott said:


> Having grown up in upstate NY, west of Plattsburg and on a small lake full of summer residents, I can tell you that the Quebecois have NEVER used turn signals.


I am native in Montreal & can't stand the way people drive here. Just waiting for end of Feb to yak te bike out & put the car away.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

arctic hawk said:


> I am native in Montreal & can't stand the way people drive here. Just waiting for end of Feb to yak te bike out & put the car away.


What amazes me is that 1hr West everyone drives normally, i.e. leaving space between vehicles and indicating etc but hit Montreal and your back in any major European city with guys driving like lunatics. I also noticed the popularity of smaller cars like Toyota Echo/Yaris and Merc A classes etc. Made my F150 crewcab 4 x 4 look a little out of place. Made me feel safe though!

Sorry to hijack the thread BTW, the Tricross looks great. The 41T ring looks really small, I would have sworn it looked like a 36/38T


----------



## pinepig (Dec 24, 2004)

The photos aren't showing up for me, any ideas? I use Firefox.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Me either. I use explorer.


----------



## quantum pro (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry guys.. I had to update the url to point to my new domain.
pics are showing again
b


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes they are. Sweet bike. I'd be afraid I'd break it, though...


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Now that you have had some time on it, how do you like the Ritchey WCS carbon fork? I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

Great bike.

Trim the brake housing going into the rear brake for better braking performance.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

dreww said:


> You say lower level in ability, but some of these guys could probably support their own pro team when it comes to funds!! Ridley X-nights, Zipps, 3 x colnagos built with record - the list goes on. An $800 wheelset is considered cheap by some, looking at weight weenies makes me laugh at times, that guys can afford to throw away carbon record cranks when Schmolke comes out with one 50g lighter. Their money not mine - thats fine.


ha, do what I do. Buy the returned and unwanted items that are 50g heavier, thats how I ended up with a campy equipped colnago and orbea for $1600 or less.

wheels just bought a pair of ambrosio crono f20's 32h/3x to new record hubs...1405g for $200!

The only drawback it that there is a C-50 conago cross w/ record ultra, fsa, K's ...
sitting at the shop for $3500 ridden 5 times.


----------

